# When you think of America...........



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

When most people 
think of the United states and America, they seem not to separate the two. When 
using the term Americans to refer to US citizens is like using European to 
describe France or the UK, as neither America nor Europe are countries, they are 
both continents. There are about 23 independent Nations in North America alone, 
and 12 in South America. What is your thought ?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

Senile1, this subject was brought up quite some time ago, and proved to be somewhat incendiary, lol.. By and large,  Canadians do not consider themselves Americans in any form--not even North Americans. It speaks to our national identity as a distinct society.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Senile1, this subject was brought up quite some time ago, and proved to be somewhat incendiary, lol.. By and large,  Canadians do not consider themselves Americans in any form--not even North Americans. It speaks to our national identity as a distinct society.





That is the irony, the "term" America, and/or North America describes a region/ continent , not a country. Does not deny the individuality of a State, no more than it suggests a merger of States.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

There isn't a separation unless you are thinking of the Americas.  US citizens are considered Americans as the territory is United States of America.  That's why its actually called the USA or US of A, The US is a shortened version.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

I see your point. I think if people in the states referred  to themselves as something other than Americans, Canadians wouldn't be such sticklers for our point of view. Yes, we are a part of North America, but we don't self identify as such. Living next door 

to the most powerful country in the world, with similarities in language, entertainment, food, etc,but culturally different in many areas, is it any wonder we are adamant regarding being a distinct society? We are a pluralist society after all, not a 

melting pot. During the last discussion around this topic, one American gentleman was incensed when the Canucks refused to see ourselves as North Americans. Of course, he also made the error of saying Americans and Canadians were the same. Oops. Lol.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> That is the irony, the "term" America, and/or North America describes a region/ continent , not a country. Does not deny the individuality of a State, no more than it suggests a merger of States.



Actually, of course, "America" does describe one country, The United States of AMERICA.  I have "talked" with a few Canadians on online boards who jokingly pointed out that they too are American, but, like our Shalimar, they had no desire to be called Americans!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_of_the_Americas

"In modern English, North and South America are generally considered separate continents, and taken together are called _the Americas_ in the plural, parallel to similar situations such as the Carolinas. When conceived as a unitary continent, the form is generally _the continent of America_ in the singular. However, without a clarifying context, singular _America_ in English commonly refers to the United States of America.[SUP][1]"
[/SUP]


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_of_the_Americas
> 
> "In modern English, North and South America are generally considered separate continents, and taken together are called _the Americas_ in the plural, parallel to similar situations such as the Carolinas. When conceived as a unitary continent, the form is generally _the continent of America_ in the singular. However, without a clarifying context, singular _America_ in English commonly refers to the United States of America.[SUP][1]"
> [/SUP]




I thought this was pretty funny.    We beings are so entertaining.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...ica_the_continent_vs_america_the_country.html


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

You are correct when you say that America is referred as the United States of America, but there is a misinterpretation in the actual meaning. We are the United States of the American Continent.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> You are correct when you say that America is referred as the United States of America, but there is a misinterpretation in the actual meaning. We are the United States of the American Continent.



The name America is still considered a country, no matter how you slice it.  The Americas is how the continent is described by today's terms.  No one is going to mistake what you mean no matter where you are when you say you want to go to America.  But if they think you mean South America or Canada, by all means don't correct them.    Of course I should when used context sometimes matters as well.  

I want to live in America in


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> You are correct when you say that America is referred as the United States of America, but there is a misinterpretation in the actual meaning. We are the United States of the American Continent.



Actually we are The United States of America, often referred to as "America."  There no "American continent," there is North America, and there is South America, two different continents.  

Why are we having a third-grade geography discussion on a seniors board?


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> The name America is still considered a country, no matter how you slice it.  The Americas is how the continent is described by today's terms.  No one is going to mistake what you mean no matter where you are when you say you want to go to America.  But if they think you mean South America or Canada, by all means don't correct them.    Of course I should when used context sometimes matters as well.
> 
> I want to live in America in





So, If I want to book a trip to Rome and/or any other European destination, I only need to book a flight to Europe. Just as important, when coming back to the US, I need only to book a flight to America. Applying something erroneously, does not make it right, no matter how many may view it.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Actually we are The United States of America, often referred to as "America."  There no "American continent," there is North America, and there is South America, two different continents.
> 
> Why are we having a third-grade geography discussion on a seniors board?





Could be I am still stuck in the 3rd grade; I am rather slow. Whilst I was erroneous when writing an American Continent, The USA is  still  a single nation, amongst many. of the North American Continent. Please accept my most profound gratitude for your correcting me, as well my appreciation for your participation on this thread. I shall retire to finish my 3rd grade reader.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I see your point. I think if people in the states referred  to themselves as something other than Americans, Canadians wouldn't be such sticklers for our point of view. Yes, we are a part of North America, but we don't self identify as such. Living next door
> 
> to the most powerful country in the world, with similarities in language, entertainment, food, etc,but culturally different in many areas, is it any wonder we are adamant regarding being a distinct society? We are a pluralist society after all, not a
> 
> melting pot. During the last discussion around this topic, one American gentleman was incensed when the Canucks refused to see ourselves as North Americans. Of course, he also made the error of saying Americans and Canadians were the same. Oops. Lol.





My statement, as you do realize ,is a statement of generality. I feel one may classify themselves as they will, and I respect their right to do so. This however does not change the fact the North American Continent is comprised of many nations and it is erroneous to say the term America and/ or  North America describes one nation. We are a diverse continent of many races, cultures , religions and/ or ethnic groups, but we are all Americans; none the less.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, we have the same problem - The UK, Great Britain and the British Isles.  Different things.

Most Brits would regard 'America' as the same as the USA .  If I was cynical, I's say that some Brits regard 'America' = Disneyland.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> So, If I want to book a trip to Rome and/or any other European destination, I only need to book a flight to Europe. Just as important, when coming back to the US, I need only to book a flight to America. Applying something erroneously, does not make it right, no matter how many may view it.



No you need to pick a state in America or they might drop you in the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Well, we have the same problem - The UK, Great Britain and the British Isles.  Different things.
> 
> Most Brits would regard 'America' as the same as the USA .*  If I was cynical, I's say that some Brits regard 'America' = Disneyland*.



Not cynical, many people have that misconception about America, part of the Americas.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 13, 2016)

Senile, You are of course linguistically correct, but we "Americans" have claimed or been assigned the name as our own long before either of us was born. . Do you identify yourself as a Unitedstatesian? Of course not. If you identify as a Citizen of the United States of America,I am sure that you get strange reactions.
I am an American,no matter how you cut it right or wrong. the only time I refer to myself as a "Citizen of the United States" is when I am answering the Border Guards question when I am rentering th US, from Canada.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

It has many meanings, so it can mean any or all so America can simply mean the United States if one says America.  Below from a dictionary it is a separate definition on it's own and has been accepted so world wide for as long as I can remember.  It is listed as one of three definitions, inclusive or on it's own.  So it isn't technically wrong if one refers self as as being from America means the USA..  

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/America

                 [h=2]Definition of _America_[/h]               


_1_   either continent (North America or S. America) of the western hemisphere




_2_   or  *the Americas* play  \-kəz\    the lands of the western hemisphere including North, Central, & S. America & the W. Indies




_3_ united states of america


----------



## Manatee (Jun 13, 2016)

Soy un gringo.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Soy un gringo.




no quería ofenderle


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 13, 2016)

Man, y'all are still at this?!?

Here, make it simple ...

I am a Barney Streetian.
I am also a Wilkes-Barrian.
I am also a Pennsylvanian. 
I am also an East Coaster.
I am also an American.
I am also a citizen of the United States of America.
I also live on the North American continent.
I live on planet Earth (aka "the World").
I am part of the Milky Way galaxy. 
Which in turn is part of the Local Group.
Which is part of the Local Sheet.
Which is part of the Virgo Supercluster which is part of the Laniakea which is part of the Observable Universe which is part of the Universe ...


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2016)

Ya'all forgot to mention being a _Yankee_ as well. ;-)

:ROFL:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Ya'all forgot to mention being a _Yankee_ as well. ;-)
> 
> :ROFL:



LOL, that's not the north and south Americas, I personally was referring to, but, yes, Yanks would be part of the country when speaking of the geographical area known as America's great norther states. .   Note the definition from the dictionary refers to continental western hemispheres when speaking of North and South same as I.

Wait I forgot.  layful:


----------



## Verisure (Jun 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> When most people
> think of the United states and America, they seem not to separate the two. When
> using the term Americans to refer to US citizens is like using European to
> describe France or the UK, as neither America nor Europe are countries, they are
> ...


The explanation is simple. The solution is not.

I am from SWEDEN therefore I am SWEDISH.
Someone from JAPAN is JAPANESE.
Those from AUSTRALIA are AUSTRALIANS.
KENYANS are from KENYA.
..... and BRAZILIANS are from BRAZIL.
People from the United States are ..... UNITED STATES-ENS? There's the problem. You need to invent a new word if you want to solve the problem.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2016)

Yanks?


----------



## Verisure (Jun 13, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yanks?


Good on ya'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 14, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yanks?



Don't try calling a Southerner that ...


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2016)

Verisure said:


> Good on ya'.




 It's just another term we wonderful Americans use to to shorten the word yankies. Its often used ehen someone wants to insult norterners, I was using it jokingly..  I do believe people make up such charming terms all around the world in little corners that some may or may not have or approve of.  BTW I was born and raised in NY so I've been referred to as many things now living in the lower section of the US.  No big deal


----------



## Robusta (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh so you're a Damn Yankee !


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Oh so you're a Damn Yankee !


And if you're not a dodger you must be a* New York Yankee. *


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

AprilT said:


> It's just another term we wonderful Americans use to to shorten the word yankies. Its often used ehen someone wants to insult norterners, I was using it jokingly..  I do believe people make up such charming terms all around the world in little corners that some may or may not have or approve of.  BTW I was born and raised in NY so I've been referred to as many things now living in the lower section of the US.  No big deal


And that was just another phrase those wonderful, fair dinkum Aussies use. It's never used ehen someone wants to insult anyone.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Oh so you're a Damn Yankee !




Nope, a proud New Yorker.    OPPS! Former resident New Yorker, but always one at heart.  Wait, wait, also with a bit of a southern soul, get that from mom.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 14, 2016)

I was always told by my Reb friends that a Yankee was a northerner,but a Damn Yankee was one that came and stayed!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

senile1 said:


> When most people
> think of the United states and America, they seem not to separate the two. When
> using the term Americans to refer to US citizens is like using European to
> describe France or the UK, as neither America nor Europe are countries, they are
> ...




We are called Americans because calling us United Statians would sound stupid...   Right?


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> We are called Americans because calling us United Statians would sound stupid...   Right?


It was very short-sighted of them not to find a better name for themselves. I suppose it was a term used by the British to demonstratively clarify they were speaking about the colonials in the Americas, rather than one of the others. But why the "ungrateful" break-away population didn't invent a new name I don't understand. They could have chosen any name at all. Even "United States" is ambiguous. Mexico is called _*"Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos"*_ which is pretty much the same thing, but at at least they gave their county a unique and meaningful name. The Spanish also gave Canada a  meaningful name. Very few people know this but when the *Conquistadores *returned to Spain, the queen asked them if the new territory consisted of anything useful. Their reply was _"Ah! *Que nada*!"_ And so the name stuck.[FONT=arial, sans-serif] 


















[/FONT]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2016)

It is my understanding that the name Canada, which has been in use since the sixteenth century, is derived from a Saint-Lawrence Iroquoian word, Kanata (Canada.) This word was used variously to mean "settlement," "village," or "land."


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

You shouldn't have listened to silly rumours.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2016)

I stand by my statement. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Have a lovely day.


Thank you! You as well.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Robusta said:


> I was always told by my Reb friends that a Yankee was a northerner,but a Damn Yankee was one that came and stayed!





 WORD HISTORY   The origin of Yankee has been the subject of much debate, but the most likely source is the Dutch name Janke, meaning “little Jan” or “little John,” a nickname that dates back to the 1680s. Perhaps because it was used as the name of pirates, the name Yankee came to be used as a term of contempt. It was used this way in the 1750s by General James Wolfe, the British general who secured British domination of North America by defeating the French at Quebec. The name may have been applied to New Englanders as an extension of an original use referring to Dutch settlers living along the Hudson River. Whatever the reason, Yankee is first recorded in 1765 as a name for an inhabitant of New England. The first recorded use of the term by the British to refer to Americans in general appears in the 1780s, in a letter by Lord Horatio Nelson, no less. Around the same time it began to be abbreviated to Yank. During the American Revolution, American soldiers adopted this term of derision as a term of national pride. The derisive use nonetheless remained alive and even intensified in the South during the Civil War, when it referred not to all Americans but to those loyal to the Union. Now the term carries less emotion—except of course for baseball fans. 

 Word Origin: Yankee 

 Origin: 1765


----------



## Verisure (Jun 14, 2016)

senile1 said:


> WORD HISTORY   The origin of Yankee has been the subject of much debate, but the most likely source is the Dutch name Janke, meaning “little Jan” or “little John,” a nickname that dates back to the 1680s. Perhaps because it was used as the name of pirates, the name Yankee came to be used as a term of contempt. It was used this way in the 1750s by General James Wolfe, the British general who secured British domination of North America by defeating the French at Quebec. The name may have been applied to New Englanders as an extension of an original use referring to Dutch settlers living along the Hudson River. Whatever the reason, Yankee is first recorded in 1765 as a name for an inhabitant of New England. The first recorded use of the term by the British to refer to Americans in general appears in the 1780s, in a letter by Lord Horatio Nelson, no less. Around the same time it began to be abbreviated to Yank. During the American Revolution, American soldiers adopted this term of derision as a term of national pride. The derisive use nonetheless remained alive and even intensified in the South during the Civil War, when it referred not to all Americans but to those loyal to the Union. Now the term carries less emotion—except of course for baseball fans.
> 
> Word Origin: Yankee
> 
> Origin: 1765


Thanks, Senile1! Here's a quote I found and it has an air of adventure about it.

 In 1758, British General James Wolfe made the earliest recorded use of the word Yankee to refer to people from what was to become the United States, referring to the New England soldiers under his command as Yankees:_* "I can afford you two companies of Yankees, and the more because they are better for ranging and scouting than either work or vigilance"
*_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> It is my understanding that the name Canada, which has been in use since the sixteenth century, is derived from a Saint-Lawrence Iroquoian word, Kanata (Canada.) This word was used variously to mean "settlement," "village," or "land."




Interesting Ms. Shalimar, thank you.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> It is my understanding that the name Canada, which has been in use since the sixteenth century, is derived from a Saint-Lawrence Iroquoian word, Kanata (Canada.) This word was used variously to mean "settlement," "village," or "land."




*Name of Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_of_*Canada* 
Wikipedia





The name of _*Canada*_ has been in use since the founding of _*Canada*_ in the 16th century, with the name originating from a _*Saint*_-_*Lawrence Iroquoian word*_ kanata (or _*canada*_) for "_*settlement*_", "_*village", or "land*_". ... as originating from the _*St*_. _*Lawrence Iroquoian word*_ kanata or _*canada*_, _*meaning*_ "_*village*_" or "_*settlement*_".


Thank you Ms. Shalimar, you have taught this old dog something today. Great thing about venues such as this, there is much one can learn, if one can but keep an open mind.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 14, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Yanks?



I guess those in the Commonwealth the terms "yanks" refers to Americans.   _ Yankees _in the U.S. live above the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2016)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/yanks



*yank*

 (redirected from _yanks_)
Also found in: Thesaurus, Acronyms, Idioms, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
Related to yanks: tanks *Yank*

   (yăngk)_n._ _Informal_  A  Yankee.

*yank*

   (yăngk)_v._ *yanked*, *yank·ing*, *yanks* 
_v.__tr._*1. * To  pull  with  a  quick,  strong  movement;  jerk: yanked the emergency cord.
*2. * _Informal_ To  extract  or  remove  abruptly: yanked the starting pitcher early in the game.

_v.__intr._ To  pull  on  something  suddenly.

_n._ A  sudden  vigorous  pull;  a  jerk.

[_Origin unknown_.]
American  Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fifth Edition. Copyright ©  2011 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Published by  Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.
*yank*

 (jæŋk) _vb_to pull, jerk, or move with a sharp movement; tug

_n_a sharp jerking movement; tug

[C19: of unknown origin]
*Yank*

 (jæŋk) _n_*1. * (Peoples)  a  slang  word  for  an  American

*2.  (Peoples) informal US short  for Yankee*


Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged, 12th Edition 2014 © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2009, 2011, 2014
*yank*

  (yæŋk)  

_v.i. _ * 1. * to  pull  or  tug  sharply:  Yank  on  the  bell  rope. 
_v.t. _ * 2. * to  pull  abruptly. 
* 3. * to  remove  abruptly  and  unceremoniously:  He  was  yanked  out  of  school. 
_n. _ * 4. * an  abrupt,  vigorous  pull;  jerk. 
 [1810–20]
*Yank
*

 
*(yangk),
n., adj. Informal. ** Yankee.*


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Well, we have the same problem - The UK, Great Britain and the British Isles.  Different things.
> 
> Most Brits would regard 'America' as the same as the USA .  If I was cynical, I's say that some Brits regard 'America' = Disneyland.



Some Americans regard Britain as Disneyland -- a quaint land of villages and tea cosies and museums, where all there is to Fortnum & Mason is a clock seen from a tour bus window, and Big Ben is another clock, and the Tower has cute ravens and men in quaint cute uniforms, and at a certain time every morning sexy men in quaint red uniforms come out and march in formation in front of Cinderella's palace.  

Of course, some Americans seem to view Israel the same way ...


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a proud Buckeye!  Nothing else matters..


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2016)

West coast Canadian mermaid!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 16, 2016)

Que? Yup toadly lost here


----------

